# Annoying sound from Audience Systems' retractable seating understructure



## justinmuicw (Apr 2, 2013)

My venue recently installed a telescopic retractable seating manufactured by Audience Systems, however, after only less than five times of opening/closing, the understructure emits annoying sound. I called our local service contractor comes to figure out what's going on, they said it is because the steel structure underneath too close in touch with each other (as seen from the attached photo), so whenever the audience walk through the platform, noises in high frequency appear, it receives a lot of complaints from the audience whenever performances like drama, music program etc. staged in our venue.




The contractor is very reluctant to deal with the situation! 

Does anybody got advice and suggestion what we can do to help with the situation by ourself???


----------



## teqniqal (Apr 3, 2013)

justinmuicw said:


> they said it is because the steel structure underneath too close in touch with each other (as seen from the attached photo)



If there is room, you might consider installing some hard nylon blocks or thin sheets (whatever ther is room for) between the metal parts that are touching. You can purchase nylon 'tape' (thin adhesive backed strips) that might do the trick, too. Be careful you don't get your fingers pinched-off while working on this. Practice Lock-out-Tag-Out procedures on the switch that controll the retraction / deployment motor if you are going to be working in there.


----------



## cstainer (Apr 10, 2013)

Dear Sir,

Very interesting to read your comments and as an employee of Audience Systems I will only be too happy to assist you in getting the issue addressed. Can you please contact by email providing me with the name of venue and your contact details. This sounds like a minor adjustment issue which can easily be rectified. My email; [email protected]


----------

